# The Coffee Bean on Ebay



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll be adding a lot more stuff to The Coffee Bean's Ebay store over the coming week or so! Keep an eye on it - I'm sure there will be a few bits and bobs on there that you will be interested in!!

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-Coffee-Bean-Shop?_rdc=1

Anything that's not there yet - give me a shout and I'll be happy to find whatever you are looking for!

Andy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You've spelt Mazzer wrongly on your listing for the Mini....shame it wasn't an auction.


----------



## Seraph69 (Jan 7, 2014)

Are you able to get hold of Baratza Preciso(s) to sell?

Regards

Steve


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> You've spelt Mazzer wrongly on your listing for the Mini....shame it wasn't an auction.


OOps! Sorted now!

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll have a look and see what I can find and get back to you!



Seraph69 said:


> Are you able to get hold of Baratza Preciso(s) to sell?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Coffee Omega have the Preciso in stock at the mo. I may well be able to get hold of one but not sure when. What's your budget and is the Preciso the only grinder you are interested in?

Andy



Seraph69 said:


> Are you able to get hold of Baratza Preciso(s) to sell?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Keep checking the ebay store - new stuff going on every day!









http://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-Coffee-Bean-Shop?_rdc=1


----------

